# More Robust Dish Network 322/522 Support



## cedarrapidsboy (Jan 8, 2006)

Reference thread:
topic #151371 "Dish 322 any way to fix 'press select to continue'"

The problem with the Dish Network 322/522 receivers is that after 6 hours of non-use or after the daily program guide update... the receiver goes into a standby mode. The only way to get out of this mode is to press "Select" on the remote. Pressing a channel does not work.

The TiVO's Dish 322/522 IR routines do not support the "Select" button, so cannot get the receiver out of standby after it enters that mode.

I see an easy solution. For the Dish 322/522 receivers, simply add the "Select" IR code before every channel change. "Select" only brings up channel identification when not in standby... so is safe to do at any time.

I think improving support of these Dish network receivers will make a lot of customers happy! A simple search of Dish 322 will show how many customers are frustrated with this problem.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## zzeuss1969 (Aug 14, 2002)

How do you add this to your channel changing routine?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot. This is something TiVo has to code in, or Echostar has to fix in their firmware.


----------

